# Lunch and Dinner Interviews



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I have a question about doing lunch and dinner interviews. I just had a job interview at an accounting firm. I think the part of the interview that I ended up messing up pretty badly was the lunch interview (which was with a staff accountant--the entry level position at the firm). 

If part of my job interview process involves interacting with entry-level employees, what types of questions should I be asking to get to know them a lot better abd establish a relationship. 

I cannot figure out how to sustain a conversation for long enough when I barely know someone (if I am supposed to be talking with someone new for an hour or an hour and a half). I've been okay with this for a shorter amount of time.


----------

